# Wall of Shame



## Jim (Apr 26, 2007)

My addiction has caused this:







Sad part is, I don't care. My wife understands, but everyone else thinks I'm nuts.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 26, 2007)

Jim,

Looks like my fishing room. 

D.R.


----------



## dampeoples (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice! 
I'd have a wall of shame, but don't stockpile anything! 

I just go make more


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 26, 2007)

I am jealous. That's more fishing gear than the Wal-Mart by my house has. Very impressive. You have a good woman, hang on to her :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 27, 2007)

That is my dream wall :lol: :lol:. Although I do find my self buying some thing every week now :twisted: Most of it is for the boat and it never seams to stop. I already got this weekends spending done except I do need to get new line on my fishing pole so off to walmart tonight :wink: 


fishnfever


----------



## Jim (Apr 27, 2007)

We just purchased the house last year, so we were living out of an apartment. Boxes here boxes there, packages here and there. You have all been there. I fianlly collected up everything and realized I have a problem. Now I kind of like having my mantown room. I go fishing with people who dont so I let them pick and choose what they want, and then we go fishing.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 27, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> Nice!
> I'd have a wall of shame, but don't stockpile anything!
> 
> I just go make more



I need a PC Baits wall!


----------



## dampeoples (Apr 27, 2007)

You can get one David, but you have to quit losing so many baits, I can't make them that fast


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 27, 2007)

DP - you have to stop making such pretty baits, it is getting so that I am afraid to use them for fear of a snag. Of course, because I keep catching fish every time I do use them, I will live with the lost baits :lol:


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Apr 30, 2007)

dampeoples,
i keep reading about the baits you make. can you post some pics? do you sell them?


----------



## Zman (May 1, 2007)

wingshooter1002 said:


> dampeoples,
> i keep reading about the baits you make. can you post some pics? do you sell them?



I use a number of PC Baits https://www.PCBaits.com Here are a few pics of some of his baits. I've had plenty of success on all the plastics, spot removers and others. My favorites are the spinnerbaits, jigs and the cranks, although the cranks are still in production.

Can't get those cranks out soon enough Sterling!


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 6, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> My addiction has caused this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen that wall before!! Really, I have!! Howdy Alphawolf!


----------



## Jim (Jun 6, 2007)

bassboy1 said:


> jimmyt said:
> 
> 
> > My addiction has caused this:
> ...



I get around! :wink:


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 5, 2007)

Jim said:


> My addiction has caused this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Atleast your orginized, imagine all that stuff thrown on a table with all the lures open and the ripped up packages laying around. Throw in some scraps of fishing line, broken swilvels, worm pices and a few tools, now you got my bench


----------



## redbug (Aug 5, 2007)

my peg board covers the back wall of my 2 car garage and A 5 tier shelf full of more open tackle in Plano boxes, 3 trolling motors, 50+ rods and reels extra live well pumps and 3 power pole boat seats.. 

I can't wait until the tackle show season starts I need more stuff


----------



## Jim (Aug 5, 2007)

redbug said:


> my peg board covers the back wall of my 2 car garage and A 5 tier shelf full of more open tackle in Plano boxes, 3 trolling motors, 50+ rods and reels extra live well pumps and 3 power pole boat seats..
> 
> I can't wait until the tackle show season starts I need more stuff



Thats what I like to hear! LOL!


----------



## Nickk (Aug 5, 2007)

BassAddict1976 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > My addiction has caused this:
> ...



add, a tying vise with various feather and flash remnants and you have mine!


----------



## dampeoples (Aug 5, 2007)

Dammit, Wayne! I sent all that stuff for you to _use!!_ 

I, uh, tend to take my stuff apart and give it away, so I don't amass many baits, but i'm up to 30 or so combos, and more lights and doo dads for striper, crappie and such than I care to admit  Just don't go anymore.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 10, 2007)

All I have to say is WOW! I guess I need to get more tackle!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 4, 2015)

BassAddict said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > My addiction has caused this:
> ...




You forgot the moldy food piles!


And learn how to use spell check at least


----------

